# How to get rid of old/unwanted ammo



## WhoaThereBigFella (Dec 30, 2007)

I was wondering if there is a place or a way that someone can get rid of ammo that is either rusty/corroded or simply unwanted. I have a number of shotgun shells that I found that look too crusty to even attempt to use. Any ideas out there?


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Burry them about 4feet down so they wont get dug up


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

if you have a company around that buys metal they will buy brass as so to speak recycling, about shotgun shells I'm not real sure other than the garbage.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

My first thought is if you are going to dispose of them, soak them in oil. Oil will render the primers useless and make if safer for anyone who comes across them after you toss them.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Build a great big fire, throw the old ammo in the fire, and run like @#$!!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> Build a great big fire, throw the old ammo in the fire, and run like @#$!!


as bad as that sounds, its probably the best thing you can do, as long as your smart about it. ive heard of dumping them in an old pond, but who knows what would ingest them. if you burn them, its highly unlikely anything toxic would survive to be eaten, and the powder and primer would be thoroughly destroyed. just make sure no curious folks are going to come walking up, and start poking around in the fire.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

live .22 rounds in the fire at the lakes always gets everyone up from being passed out in a chair. Completely harmless... i think


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'd cut thems off and dump the powder, then drop in a bucket of water for a couple days then toss in the garbage.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

iwantabuggy said:


> Build a great big fire, throw the old ammo in the fire, and run like @#$!!


lol. not safe, but it would work. id say drain everything out and throw the rest away. just try to make sure that the shells can't go off when someone picks up the bags or something.


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

iwantabuggy said:


> Build a great big fire, throw the old ammo in the fire, and run like @#$!!


THE BIGGEST , HUGEST fire you can muster,start a wid fire if need be,and chuck it all in one MASSIVE HEAP,add all your old powder ,primers and whatever else you want DESTROYED,buy some marshmallows,sit back and ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer: 
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm pretty sure our Gov'ts still think the ocean is a good place. From what I've seen they do. :roll:


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

Send it to me. I'll get rid of it for you.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 21, 2008)

cut the shells recycle the pellets dump the powder on your lawn and water, a drop of oil on the primer then take the hulls wrap them in a plastic bag throw some old food or cat box goodies or doggie poop in with it (keeps nosey fingers out throw them away .


----------

